# [SOLVED] Synaptics touchpad doesn't work on kernels 3.6-3.7

## p04ty

I've tried to update my kernel from sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-3.0.35 to some recent version but synaptics touchpad doesn't work on sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-3.6.11 nor sys-kernel/tuxonice-sources-3.7.1.

.config was copied from 3.0.35 to new directories.

```
grep -i synaptics /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_USB is not set
```

The message I get in Xorg.0.log is:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old 

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[     6.166] Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[     6.518] (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/event7

[     6.518] (EE) synaptics: TouchPad: Synaptics driver unable to open device

[     6.518] (EE) PreInit returned 11 for "TouchPad"
```

Strange that I did not change anything in Xorg config, it is working on 3.0.35.

Here's the config.

EDIT: Didn't notice that new kernels changed /dev/input/event numbers...Last edited by p04ty on Tue Feb 05, 2013 8:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BillWho

p04ty,

I hope you ran make oldconfig.

Try 

```
emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
```

that happens to me once in a while.

----------

## p04ty

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> p04ty,
> 
> I hope you ran make oldconfig.

 

For many years I have never run oldconfig and all was working fine  :Wink: 

 *BillWho wrote:*   

> Try 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av1 $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)
> ```
> ...

 

That worked usually after Xorg upgrades, but yes, I did reemerged x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics and it didn't help.

----------

